# Where to catfish around Canton?



## Dinkchef (Aug 6, 2012)

Looking for a good place around Canton to fish for Channel cats and flatties. Interested to see if there are any spots I am not aware of. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Sippo and Petros have cats. I personally haven't caught many at either but I don't generally target cats. You may also want to try Massillon Resivoir


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Monument park. The tusc

promag


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Petros has quite a few that my friends have caught and release in there. Use shrimp.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> Sippo and Petros have cats. I personally haven't caught many at either but I don't generally target cats. You may also want to try Massillon Resivoir


Never heard of Massillon reservoir.... or is that the place with the rubber track around it? Or a term for the Tusc?


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Petros has a lot of catfish. I have found chicken livers, chicken liver dough ball baits from Wal-Mart to be effective there. As far as consistency goes, it's pretty hard to beat Petros (at least from my experience). Only problem is they don't seem to get too big there, never seen anything over 4lbs pulled out of there, never caught anything bigger than a 1 1/2 lbs. Also, when using livers there are some of those little white fish there (I'm not convinced they're perch, at best I think they're a hybrid of perch and something else). Anywhere in the front should be fine, and be warned the back gate closes at some point during the night.

Sippo definitely has bigger cats, and I'm pretty sure a few flatheads. However, I have seen very few people be able to consistently catch them there.

There are numerous places within half hour or so. My dad swears by Nimi (but you may need a boat). I know for a fact that the catfish population there is healthy and consistent, and I'm pretty sure the fishing pressure for them there is pretty low. Springfield is also about half hour away and I hear good things.

Here's a pretty nice resource I like to use. It's pretty limited because they only survey lakes that are 50+ acres (so places like Petros are out) and even then not all lakes a surveyed, but it's a good start:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...ecast_channelcatfish/tabid/23061/Default.aspx


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

buckzye11 said:


> Never heard of Massillon reservoir.... or is that the place with the rubber track around it? Or a term for the Tusc?


Massillon Resivoir has that track by it. It's not big but it is where the creek opens up to the waterfall. I know a few people who go there from time to time. It's between 12th st. and lincoln way near the track. I personally have never fished it but it seems worth a shot. Good Luck


----------



## Dinkchef (Aug 6, 2012)

I fish Sippo very regularly, and consistently catch 3-10 lb channels. I've tried petros a couple of times with no luck, but I use cut shad for channels to exclude the 8-16 inchers. I need to find out where Nimmi is and give it a try. I'm actually fishing the tusc right now (Beach City spillway). Was suprised about 5 oclock when I caught a 20 lb flattie on a bluegill set 4 feet under a bobber (I was fishing for pike). Thanks for all the responses y'all. I would like to hear about a few other places on the Tusc.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dinkchef said:


> I would like to hear about a few other places on the Tusc.


Behind Warrwick Park in Clinton(SW corner Summit Co). If you follow that stretch down river, youll come to a Y where the Chippewa Creek meets the Tusc..... good fishin there. If you hear Banjos you went too far.


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

is beach city worth fishing? i always seem to pass it up...


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Springfield Lake.


----------

